# All-Star Weekend



## MJG

<center>








30 - 22


<table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td>







</td><td><center>- All-Stars -<br><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font><br><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></center><table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td width=34><p align="right">24.8</p></td><td width=50><center>*PPG*</center></td><td width=34>20.8</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">4.2</p></td><td width=50><center>*RPG*</center></td><td width=34>8.1</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">5.3</p></td><td width=50><center>*APG*</center></td><td width=34>2.2</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">2.0</p></td><td width=50><center>*SPG*</center></td><td width=34>0.9</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">0.2</p></td><td width=50><center>*BPG*</center></td><td width=34>0.3</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">40.1</p></td><td width=50><center>*MPG*</center></td><td width=34>39.3</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr></table></td><td>







</td></tr></table></center>


----------



## MJG

This is specifically for any discussion of the Wizard involvement during the weekend, but if you want to talk about anything else that is on your mind, feel free.

I would give nothing more than to see Arenas come off the bench to lead the east to victory, capturing the MVP for the game. Unlikely? Perhaps, but it's pretty easy to picture, I could very easily see it happening.


----------



## adarsh1

NO INJURIES PLEASEEEEEEEE


----------



## f22egl

When was the last time somebody did get seriously injured during an All Star game?


----------



## MJG

Word is that Hinrich may be out of the rookie game with a sprain he suffered last night. Still plenty of time to get a replacement -- maybe Hayes gets the call after all? I'm a lot less against it now than I was when the rosters were first put out. He certainly didn't make anyone forget about Hughes, as a starter, he was solid enough. His base stats aren't that amazing: 12 PPG, 4.5 RPG, 2 APG, 1 SPG. However, the shooting number is what has turned me around; he's up to 44% from the field, a number I find more than satisfying.

It's just speculation -- I more wanted to call on the general improvement on offense we've seen from Hayes as a starter. One can only hope his upcoming return to the bench does not lead to a return of 35% shooting.


----------



## afireinside

I believe Hayes is will be productive in the future, but if he keeps coming off the bench then I don't think his potential can be unleashed. JJ should be taken out of the starting line-up once Hughes gets back and Hayes should start. sure his defense isn't as good as Jeffries, but most SF's aren't that hard to defend (besides LeBron and maybe Pierce). we give him minutes -- he gives us productivity.


----------



## MJG

Brendan Haywood: All-Quasar 2nd Team



> *Brendan Haywood, Washington Wizards*
> The Wizards' Big Three get most of the attention for Washington's turnaround, but Haywood has been their best big man. He lacks the athleticism and pizzazz of Antawn Jamison, Gilbert Arenas and Larry Hughes, but he is just as essential.
> 
> He grabs three-plus offensive rebounds a night, and he blocks shots, which is all the more necessary with the new rules' emphasis that makes dribble penetration a given.


----------



## jazzy1

shonin said:


> I believe Hayes is will be productive in the future, but if he keeps coming off the bench then I don't think his potential can be unleashed. JJ should be taken out of the starting line-up once Hughes gets back and Hayes should start. sure his defense isn't as good as Jeffries, but most SF's aren't that hard to defend (besides LeBron and maybe Pierce). we give him minutes -- he gives us productivity.


Man you can't have Hayes star at sf when Hughes comes nback we'd be the worse defensivce team in the history of the league never mind one of the smallest. 

Kwame needs to start at pf Jamison at 3 and the rest as normal. Thats our best 5 . Hayes should be coming off the bench along with JJ not starting. He hasn't been that productive to me at all. Just missing a bunch of shots. 

His game needs work, he needs better footwork and balance when shooting and needs to develop a couple 1 and 2 dribble moves to get himself free.


----------



## Shanghai Kid

Arenas has predicted he will win MVP of the All-Star game.

It probably won't happen, first timers usually don't do great.

I'm thinking he'll get something like 7 points.


----------



## MJG

Saturday night winners: Kyle Korver, Josh Smith, Arenas. Book it  Arenas may be home town bias, but I feel pretty good about the other two picks.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

Ray Allen,Steve Nash,and JR Smith.


----------



## MJG

Arenas is up!

Who would've ever guessed that it was the shooting part that would kill him?


----------



## MiamiHeat03

MJG said:


> Saturday night winners: Kyle Korver, Josh Smith, Arenas. Book it  Arenas may be home town bias, but I feel pretty good about the other two picks.


sucker!


----------



## Shanghai Kid

Arenas did fine on the passing, but he messed up on the jumpshot! Amazing.


----------



## MJG

Who does Joe Johnson think he is, Antoine Walker?


----------



## Shanghai Kid

The worst was Radmanovic, that was maybe the worst performance ever.

I find it hard to believe that Q-Rich is even a top 5 3-point shooter. He's the worse 3-point champion of all time, he doesn't even shoot a better percentage than Arenas.


----------



## hobojoe

Arenas really made a fool of himself with his jumpshot. Hell, he didn't really even finish the course because he ran out of balls on the jumper.


----------



## f22egl

Chris Anderson is easily the biggest dissapointment in this skills competition. He even messed up J.R. Smith's dunk.


----------



## jazzy1

Gilbert has been destroying that top of the key 3 all season and for him to have missed that many is funny. He's like that though he's likely to make 10 in a row also. 

I think he's gonna have a monster allstar game because of the disappointment though.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

Unfortunately Arenas didn't hit his shots otherwise he would have had a chance to win it...But he had just a funny performance so I don't think he made a fool of himself...and hopefully he proves everyone wrong who thinks that he ain't good now, he has the chance to tonight in the All-Star game, I really hope SVG gives him some minutes!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

*What do you expect for the Wizards players in ASG?*

Title says it all: What do you expect for Gilbert Arenas and Antawn Jamison in the All-Star Game in Denver tonight???

My predictions:
*Gilbert Arenas*: 29 minutes, 20 points, 4 rebounds, 4 assists, 4 steals
*Antawn Jamison:*: 24 minutes, 8 points, 4 rebounds, 0 assists, 1 steal


----------



## Shanghai Kid

hobojoe said:


> Arenas really made a fool of himself with his jumpshot. Hell, he didn't really even finish the course because he ran out of balls on the jumper.


I know and it's weird cause in games he's usually money from that spot. I guess he was either nervous or not taking it serious enough. Ah well, he was already MVP of the Rookie/Sophmore game, you can't win everything.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

Shanghai Kid said:


> I know and it's weird cause in games he's usually money from that spot. I guess he was either nervous or not taking it serious enough. Ah well, he was already MVP of the Rookie/Sophmore game, you can't win everything.


Yeah, IMO he wasn't taking it serious enough! He said before it is gonna be easy for him to win it, so he wasn't very motivated...


----------



## Shanghai Kid

If he gets enough minutes tonight I think he'll hit a few 3-pointers.


----------



## Shanghai Kid

*Re: What do you expect for the Wizards players in ASG?*



DwyaneWade4MVP said:


> Title says it all: What do you expect for Gilbert Arenas and Antawn Jamison in the All-Star Game in Denver tonight???
> 
> My predictions:
> *Gilbert Arenas*: 29 minutes, 20 points, 4 rebounds, 4 assists, 4 steals
> *Antawn Jamison:*: 24 minutes, 8 points, 4 rebounds, 0 assists, 1 steal


I don't think either player will get that many minutes.

I see Jamison getting 10 minutes, and Arenas getting 15.

I think Arenas will score 7-10 points.

Jamison will score 2.


----------



## MJG

*Re: What do you expect for the Wizards players in ASG?*

There are usually only one or two bench players tops who get 20+ minutes; most get in the mid-teens. I'd love for Arenas to come out on fire and be one of those guys, but realistically, I'm with Shanghai. I think Arenas gets 16 minutes and nabs 8 points with a couple of steals, while Jamison barely scratches the court with 9 minutes -- bringing up the rear in court time along with Z and Lewis -- getting 2 points on a putback.


----------



## Shanghai Kid

*Re: What do you expect for the Wizards players in ASG?*

"A jump shot at the top of the key? That's easy," Arenas said. "I couldn't believe I missed all those jump shots. That's all I do is shoot. I guess it's because I was standing still."

Arenas then ran and threw his outlet pass on his first attempt, but as he was set to complete the course with a speed dribble and layup, Arenas pulled up for a jumper -- it hit the side the rim and added about five more seconds to his time. "I figured if I hit the jump shot, it would cut two seconds off," he said. "When you're at 50-something, what are you going to do?"

When Arenas woke up Saturday morning, he said he still had no clue exactly what he had to do during the skills challenge he would participate in later that night. Arenas spoke with Nash before the all-stars held practice at Colorado Convention Center on Friday, but Nash knew as much as him -- nothing. He asked his friend, Earl Boykins of the Denver Nuggets, for some advice just before the competition, and Boykins, who finished second, told him, "the hardest shot was at the top of the key," Arenas said, shaking his head.

Nash had some sympathy for Arenas, saying the competition was about timing. "We could do it again right now and Gilbert could win," Nash said. "I just had the best round when it counted. Somehow I snuck in there."

Arenas said he avoided the nightlife Friday and was holed up in his hotel room, playing video games on his Xbox. When Arenas, a video game junkie, was reminded that he was in a competition sponsored by PlayStation, a competing video game system, he realized problem: He's an Xbox guy. "That's what it was. That's what it was," Arenas said. "They rigged my ball at the top of the key."

Arenas said he will focus on the All-Star Game. "It isn't going to be fun and games," he said. "I've got to go in with a serious attitude. I can't go out there, try to have fun and joke, then try to turn it on. I've just got to play hard."


----------



## afireinside

anyone notice how Shaq and Arenas have become good friends?

remember that game I belive eariler this year when Shaq said he doesn't respond to unknown losers(Arenas).

good to know they are friends, hate to have Shaq as your enemy.


----------



## MJG

Arenas got in the first quarter for the last two minutes or so, didn't do much of not other than miss a 17 footer. Jamison did not get in, though my guess is he starts the second.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

Jamison playing pretty good.

I though he was the worse Wizards.


----------



## MJG

I'm not sure if Arenas is nervous or deferring or what, because he didn't seem to really try to do much while he was out there at all. Bring the ball up, pass it off, stand around the perimeter, occasionally take a jumper. I'd like to see a bit more energy, aggression in the second half. He's one of two not to score (Nash), and I hope he doesn't wind up that one guy you see in the box score the next day with no points.

Jamison did nothing spectacular, but was solid in his limited minutes. I'd be plenty happy to see him repeat the first half in the second.


----------



## Shanghai Kid

Yeah Gilbert looked like a robotically predictable pure point guard. I thought he'd at least be driving to the hoop or shooting pull up 3s or hitting his man with a crossover.....needless to say Arenas isn't exactly showing the world how good he is. Hell he looked more active in the game against the Hornets. Hopefully he does something in the second half, cause he's looking like the Freddy Mitchell of the All-Star game right now.

Jamison actually got a lot of minutes there at the end of the half, but really didn't do anything, I think he'll finish with the 2 points he has now. If you told me he would have the only points for Washington


----------



## zoomCrypt

Arenas stunk it up big time.

Jamison played well. Played just like he does every night basically, grab boards, be in position to receive passes, and finish. 

Are AI, Kobe, Nash and VC putting on a show or what......


----------



## MiamiHeat03

actually Jamison has 5 pts.


----------



## MJG

Arenas hit one! Not say say I'm not still a little disappointed in his outing, but at least he has done something. Got the announcers to spend twenty seconds talking about Washington as well (including throwing Hughes' name in there), always nice.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

he has hit his 3 next shot.


----------



## afireinside

sloppy game for Arenas, but at least he scored.

Antawn looked normal tonight he just didn't get the minutes to produce what he does in Wizards games.

I'm glad the East won.


----------



## jazzy1

Gilbert played alright. Only once was he the recipient of a pass and he hit a 3. Most of the other times he was creating for himself. Gil doesn't play well when he's being passive. Good game though nerves were probably a big part of it. 

Jamison moved nicely a couple times and got free for buckets. 

Good showing by the Wizards players they did us proud there tonight. Nothing to complain about.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

Damn, only 7 points of Arenas with a horrible shooting percentage...I would have liked to see him hitting some more of those...he played only 18 minutes but when he was on the court he came up with the ball!
Jamison played good but hasn't had much time on the court...


----------



## MJG

I think it was just an off shooting night for Arenas. Almost all of his shots were open jumpers, I think only two or three were anything else. On another night, he easily could've hit 7-11 instead of 3-11. Ah well though, I was just glad to see him there.


----------



## Shanghai Kid

I think Arenas was basically just nervous and not playing within himself. As MJG said, Arenas missed shots that he makes in games real easily. I just think it was a problem with comfortabilty, Arenas isn't used to the attention. He's so used to being underrated and having to prove people wrong that he was probably just shocked at getting respect. 

It's a good thing that he had a bad game though. Arenas is a guy who needs failure in order to succeed. He's very human like in his ups and downs, he needs to have constant motivation to get better and to prove people wrong. He'll come back strong next season when he's used to getting the respect. 

He'll also used to the rest of the regular season and the playoffs to continue to prove himself as an All-Star. The last thing we need from Arenas is to lose the motivation to get better.


----------

